# ASUS K55VM heating issue!!!!



## maheshmahindrakar (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I am planning to buy ASUS K55VM but bit confused. After doing some research on internet for pros and cons, found that this model is having a heating issue(it will restart if it gets overheat)
Guys please if anyone of you have this model or seen or used personally, ur feedback will be really helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 8, 2012)

Asus is good brand for motherboards and other computer components. But they don't have a very good reputation, when it comes to laptops.
Check out other companies like HP or lenovo.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 8, 2012)

If you have read a lot of reviews about the over heating issue, then avoid it. No point buying a costly product when you're not completely sure.

Look for an alternative product so that you're not disappointed later. Post your budget, usage, screen size and you'll definitely get plenty of options.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 8, 2012)

I had Asjus K series laptop last year and it burnt into ashes after 13 months. Seriously, its capacitors burnt away.


----------



## nitheeshr (Oct 9, 2012)

what about asus g75vw? does it hav any heating issues?


----------



## maheshmahindrakar (Oct 9, 2012)

my budget will be arround 50K - 52K. and i will be using this laptop for photo editing and gaming purpose. I want a minimum of 15'' screen size.
give me the alternatives guys.


----------



## maheshmahindrakar (Oct 9, 2012)

webgenius said:


> If you have read a lot of reviews about the over heating issue, then avoid it. No point buying a costly product when you're not completely sure.
> 
> Look for an alternative product so that you're not disappointed later. Post your budget, usage, screen size and you'll definitely get plenty of options.



My budget is arround 50 - 52k and the usages will be photo editing and gaming. 
screen size requirement is 15'' minumum.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 9, 2012)

If you game too much, get Samsung 550P. That's the best gamer's machine out there in your budget.

If you're a casual gamer, I suggest that you get the HP Pavilion M6.


----------



## helpmeout (Oct 9, 2012)

Lenovo Z580 (59-333345) Laptop (3rd Gen Core i5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com
No Issues, excellent quality for its price. And free 2 years onsite warranty for free from hp india.


----------



## p!e (Oct 10, 2012)

havoknation said:


> I had Asjus K series laptop last year and it burnt into ashes after 13 months. Seriously, its capacitors burnt away.



can you please be more specific about the exact model number for which you faced the issue.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 10, 2012)

Asus has cut corners for their competitive pricing no doubt.The overall build quality is quite a few notches lower than their competition baring acer.
Recently saw a sandybridge based dual core lappy have its mobo failed after just 3 months.Its good that its in warranty and the aftersales service was good(they replaced the mobo at the residence on the second visit).


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

it seems like asus is doing malfunctioning in their hardware, sad to hear.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ No is bad cooling system and some defective unit.


----------



## wolfsbane9513 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I bought an asus K55vm Laptop last september it was worked fine for few months.But now whenever i use the laptop for high end gaming like Half life2 episode 1 it shuts down automatically after 10 minutes i even bought a cooling pad expecting it to be a heating issue.But the problem still persists.Games like Mass effect2,prototype, prototype 2 and many others work fine but if it comes to NFS carbon or Half life 2 Episode 1 it shuts down.I bought this laptop for its high end processing and gaming purpose only.It would be great if anyone can solve my problem.
Configuration of the laptop is:-
Intel(R)  Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30Ghz 
Ram 8.00 GB
Memory 1TB
nvidia GEFORCE GT 360M 2GB
Intel R HD GRAPHICS 4000
Windows experience rating 5.9.
64 bit O.S


----------

